# Diet tips for early morning training?



## Stupeo (Apr 28, 2009)

Hi All,

I've decided now is the time to get a bit fitter and loose some weight. My GF is currently expecting our first child together so that was the incentive to do something about myself..ready for the due date in September. I am currently 5"11' and weigh 14 stone 12 lbs. I did weigh 17 stone earlier this year and managed to loose the weight by cutting fast food down and cycling 2-3 times a week.

I am currently following (second week) the Stronglifts 5x5 routine and really liking it however, I can only do my training very early in the morning - starting between 05:00/05:30.

The following is my typical weekday diet:

05:00 - Black coffee and Banana on the way to the Gym.

05:30 - Training

07:00 - Breakfast: Two shredded wheat with semi skimmed milk and another banana.

10:30 - Apple and handful of cashews.

13:00 - 100g chicken with Nandos garlic peri peri sauce and salad in a wholemeal pitta.

16:00 - Apple and handful of cashews.

19:00 - 100g chicken with veg

I probably drink around 5 cups of black coffee a day and atleast 2 litres of water - usually 3.

How does it look? I am happy with the routine side of things but still trying to get my head around this nutrition lark.

THanks in advance.

Matt.


----------



## Kezz (Sep 3, 2007)

perhaps you could eat poached eggs and toast for breakfast... better than shredded wheat,,, also try adding more protein there as you hardly have any, so either in shakes or solid food.. where you have apple and nuts have a shake aswell


----------



## sizar (Nov 13, 2008)

hardly any protein in your diet .


----------



## Stupeo (Apr 28, 2009)

Okay, so if I had a MyProtein impact whey shake with each snack meal and maybe post training??


----------



## sizar (Nov 13, 2008)

umm is up to you personally i would have more food rather than having so much protein shake.


----------



## Stupeo (Apr 28, 2009)

Okay, no problem. Should I have protein pre workout also?


----------



## bowesybwfc (Jun 15, 2010)

yes, like sizar said more protine in solid foods tho, shakes get very sickley and boreing after a couple.


----------



## Stupeo (Apr 28, 2009)

Okay, how about this revised diet then:

05:00 - Breakfast A: Two slices of whole meal toast and 2 scrambled eggs

05:30 - Training

07:00 - Breakfast: Two shredded wheat with semi skimmed milk and banana with protein shake.

10:30 - Apple and handful of cashews.

13:00 - 100g chicken with Nandos garlic peri peri sauce and salad in a wholemeal pitta.

16:00 - Apple and handful of cashews and protein shake

19:00 - 100g chicken with veg


----------



## Prodiver (Nov 14, 2008)

Don't eat any carbs at all before working out - this wil train your bod to use its fat reserves - so no breakfast A.

Breakfast B - have wholemeal ieast with real butter and 4 or 6 poached or scrambled eggs.

Defer the protein shake to mid morning with cashews and fruit.

Have a protein shake or a wholemeal chicken sandwich with mayo before bed.

Have olive oil and vinegar salad dressing.


----------



## s man (Jul 8, 2008)

Prodiver said:


> *Don't eat any carbs at all before working out - this wil train your bod to use its fat reserves - so no breakfast A.*
> 
> Breakfast B - have wholemeal ieast with real butter and 4 or 6 poached or scrambled eggs.
> 
> ...


I like that tip a lot and it is something I have started doing the last 6 months and I train at pretty much the same time as the op.


----------



## Stupeo (Apr 28, 2009)

Prodiver said:


> Don't eat any carbs at all before working out - this wil train your bod to use its fat reserves - so no breakfast A.
> 
> Breakfast B - have wholemeal ieast with real butter and 4 or 6 poached or scrambled eggs.
> 
> ...


That's great info - just what I wanted to know, thanks.

Any ideas what I could take pre-workout then for energy? Am i OK to carry on with Banana and Coffee?


----------



## Prodiver (Nov 14, 2008)

mcfcforever said:


> That's great info - just what I wanted to know, thanks.
> 
> Any ideas what I could take pre-workout then for energy? Am i OK to carry on with Banana and Coffee?


For max fat loss eat nothing before working out - you can train yourself to do this - and then have a good breakfast afterwards with protein (eggs) and carbs (wholemeal toast).

Even on days when you don't work out, eat nothing and get going for an hour or two before a good breakfast.

Coffee is OK as it wakes you up and causes a slight energy release.


----------



## Stupeo (Apr 28, 2009)

OK, brilliant so just to confirm:

05:00 - Coffee

05:30 - Training

07:00 - Breakfast A: Two slices of whole meal toast and 4 scrambled eggs

10:30 - Apple and handful of cashews and protein shake

13:00 - 100g chicken with Nandos garlic peri peri sauce and salad in a wholemeal pitta.

16:00 - Apple and handful of cashews

19:00 - 100g chicken with veg

21:30 - Protein shake before bed

Is that OK?


----------



## Boshboshbosh (Nov 23, 2009)

iv just started morning cardio

streight after i have

2 eggs,

40g whey

30g oats

milk

in a shake

about 40g of protein there to get you going for the day!


----------



## Prodiver (Nov 14, 2008)

mcfcforever said:


> OK, brilliant so just to confirm:
> 
> 05:00 - Coffee
> 
> ...


Sounds about right.

You need min 2 gms protein per kilo actual bodyweight per day, mainly from food and topped up with shakes.

You could maybe add another shake at 16:00.

Don't forget to eat some fats: mayo, olive oil and some animal fats - from meat, butter and full milk - to make your testosterone work.

Avoid all margarines and trans fats.

And limit your carbs: it's your carb intake, not your fat intake, that governs your fat storage.

Also you may want to eat a little carbs with your pre-bed protein shake, like a banana, etc.


----------



## Stupeo (Apr 28, 2009)

Ok, brilliant. THanks.

Just ordered some protein and shaker.

M.


----------

